# A new Video on Kempo/Kenpo Blocking Systems/sets



## KENPOJOE (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi folks!
I posted a new video for "Kempo International" explaining it's misson and goals as well as demonstrating blocking systems/sets from various kempo/kenpo styles/systems.
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE
Go to youtube and look up "Kempo International ~Kempo Blocking Systems"


----------



## KENPOJOE (Feb 12, 2012)

KENPOJOE said:


> Hi folks!
> I posted a new video for "Kempo International" explaining it's misson and goals as well as demonstrating blocking systems/sets from various kempo/kenpo styles/systems.
> BEGOOD,
> KENPOJOE
> Go to youtube and look up "Kempo International ~Kempo Blocking Systems"






Here's the link to the video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QwgYgJHR54&list=UUwApVpADTK0RbbizjRMGc3Q&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 12, 2012)

nice job putting all the blocking sets into one video. Thank you


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 11, 2012)

very nice! 

Hey Joe,

You ever going to do the full pinan and kata series?  As a NCK student/teacher I would be interested in seeing how something like Kata 7 ended up becoming Circle of the Panther and then into Swift Tigers...


----------



## kirks (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for doing the videos...its some really great material


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Joe great stuff as always and I am looking forward to your seminar in September!


----------



## EddieCyrax (Apr 2, 2014)

This is an excellent video.  

I came accross this old thread in my search to answer a question that has bothered me for sometime.

Where does the 10-point blocking system get its name?  Most individuals/instructors I have asked just show the block set similar to the gentleman in the attached video.  They explain the why's and how's, but not the "10".

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.....will let me finally sleep at night  ....


----------

